# CARGO NET



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Does anybody know if the cargo net of the MK2 is compatible with the MK3?
Because it seems that the cargo net for the Mk3 is not available as aftermarket.
Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

30€ on ebay!
I didn't have it on the mk2 I can't help..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> 30€ on ebay!


I reckon you are an ebay expert. Seems you can find anything on ebay. :lol:

@ zalizoe - the Mk2 boot is 1000mm x 816mm whereas the Mk3 boot is 1000mm x 824mm so there isn't much in it, assuming the lugs are in the same place, if that helps.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have my mk2 one fitted in my mk3 with no probs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. 
I'll try the mk2.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Original-Audi-TT ... Swx-9Wudf-


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My MK1 from the QS still fits... :lol:


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> My MK1 from the QS still fits... :lol:


Still using my Mk1 as well.

Worked in all 3 models although it doesn't grip the hooks as well on the Mk3 as they are a slightly different shape. Still won't dislodge on their own though


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yep - I can confirm I got a genuine Audi MK2 net off eBay for £32.

Made a massive difference to the usability of the boot for me!


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi guys
My MK1 luggage net doesn't fit the clips too well in the MK2, which seller did you buy your MK2 one from ?


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sorry - it was a one-off sale -- not a reseller with lots of them.

There are normally a few on if you search for "genuine audi tt cargo net" on eBay.

The genuine ones have pretty substantial clips and a 'pocket' which is useful if you want to use the net vertically at the back of the seats.

Here's one that looks genuine:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-mk1-m ... SwoydWo795


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

I got a non genuine one from Hong Kong for £8.95 off eBay; fits like a glove,

Don't waste your money on a genuine one


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I got one for 99p from home bargains and it fits good!


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Sorry - it was a one-off sale -- not a reseller with lots of them.
> 
> There are normally a few on if you search for "genuine audi tt cargo net" on eBay.
> 
> ...


I bought the last one this seller had for £26.00. Genuine item & received very quickly, no problems.


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for that, that certainly gives me a few options... Can't believe one from Home Bargains fits, whats the odds of that ?

The MK1 one just about clips over the hooks but you can guarantee its going to ping off at hurt like a right so n so when you least expect it!

I'm just out there now cleaning her, by god she is pretty [smiley=sweetheart.gif] but flippin bright, I think I have arc eye lol !


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

TTimi said:



> I got one for 99p from home bargains and it fits good!





Mcgrimes said:


> I got a non genuine one from Hong Kong for £8.95 off eBay; fits like a glove,
> 
> Don't waste your money on a genuine one


Looking to buy one on Amazon; what would you recommend as the best size; 70cm x 70cm, or 70cm x 90cm. ?


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

This used to be a popular topic on the mk2 forums. I seem to recall there was a Renault (or similar) cargo net that fitted the TT perfectly and much cheaper than audi.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Not Audi standard but for 99p it does what I want it to do!


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

Exactly, job done ! 
You have a very nice looking garage BTW...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

scooby-bloo said:


> Exactly, job done !
> You have a very nice looking garage BTW...


Nice looking garage??? Lol


----------



## Mcgrimes (Feb 25, 2016)

Arbalest said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > I got one for 99p from home bargains and it fits good!
> ...


The one i got is in the below link; 70x70cm apparently.

Postage estimated about 3-4 weeks, but it was definitely less than 2 weeks till i received.

I couldn't imagine paying 40(ish) quid for a genuine one; definitely worth a punt for less than a tenner!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351353877300? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks very smilar to one I bought recently. Mine said 3-4 weeks and it came within a week.Very pleased with it.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

That does look good for a tenner!


----------



## scooby-bloo (Jun 14, 2010)

It does indeed for the price, I'll order myself one in a mo, thanks for that link... 
Sorry about the slang, on my previous forum each member had a "garage" lol, it was just an album with their own personal car pics.. I clicked on your picture below your post and I saw all your photos...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

That's pretty cool! :twisted:


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

+1 for the home bargains net for £1.99. Does the job.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

£1.99?!?! :O

That's a rip off.

I paid 99p for my one.


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Correct, it was only 99p! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Correct, it was only 99p! [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Correct, it was only 99p!


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Correct, it was only 99p!


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ire74 said:


> Correct, it was only 99p!


I take it you got it for 99p then...


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Haha, yes! mobile was playing up when posting, and ended up with multiple posts! Couldn't figure out how to delete them. But just to reiterate, it's only 99p!


----------

